# Turkeyfoot lake



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

Does any one fish Turkeyfoot(one of the portage lakes). If so what do you fish for any whats the adverage size. I fish from shore so i don't know what the lake is like other then a few feet from shore.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

deepest spot on turkeyfoot is roughly 50ft of water in the center. We fish for crappie, bluegill, bass, and perch. 

I have personally also seen walleye in the lake on my aqua vu. over near the big flag in front of the house on the point in the weeds.

There are plenty of brushpiles places out in turkeyfoot as well. They hold alot of fish.

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

don't forget catfish!


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah when i fish over summer i normaly catch like 5 pound channel cats in the state park. so much fun when useing a ultra light with 6# test. i also like froggin for bass when the weeds are overgrown. any one see muskies any more i had one blow up on a frog last year. also in the spring i may catch nice crappies like 16 inches long.


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

A few years ago I had the largest muskie i've ever seen come out of the water at the boat chasing a small crappie I had on. It definitely caught me off guard. It was on Rex.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

yeah i know theres huge muskies in the portage lakes because the state record Tiger Muskie was caught out of turkeyfoot off a 3/4 once spinner bait with a huge willow leaf blade that was gold. I talked to the guy that holds the record. 

over the summer i talked to the state park officers and they said alot of people in the early morning would have muskies come up to their boats following crank baits and buzz baits.


----------



## gonefishing8807 (Dec 5, 2005)

also does any body go froggin i would like to know of a good froggin rod i was looking at the kistler one but i want to use superbraid line and the kistler has ceramic guides which i have heard will get cut from the superbraid


----------

